

How Do I Declare A Block in Objective-C? - sysworld
http://fuckingblocksyntax.com/

======
hamstergene
The block type syntax is just standard pointer to function syntax of C with
`*` replaced with `^`. Yes it's mind blowing, especially when `returnType` is
another block, but anything else would be at least inconsistent and/or
illogical.

